# Official TT H20i 2012 GTG



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

H2O INTERNATIONAL 2012
September 29 & 30, 2012
Where: I'm thinking Rose's on 94th 
When: Saturday September 29th 5:30 PM. Be timely as the Audi gtg is at the same spot at 6pm. This allows all us TT's to park together. 

GTG Roll Call
MKI TT's
1)James
2)Ben
3)Rob
4)Jimmy
5)Doug
6)Noah
7)Lu
8)Meghan
9)Jaymo
10)Subverter
11)1.8tipgls


MKII TT's
1)ShockwaveCS
2)shaka
3)nj_v-dub
4)RisR32 
5)Christina

I have a MKI and will try to keep you guys posted on any info and changes. PM me with any questions/concerns:beer:


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

+1


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

So far only OG's of years past. Any new guys want to show up and say hello?


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> So far only OG's of years past. Any new guys want to show up and say hello?


 I'd consider it - if you'll meet up with me in Philly. I think there might be another one or two in my area interested too.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I will already be down in oc by Thursday or I would. From Philly it's a short drive


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Well ladys and gents its official! 
H2O INTERNATIONAL 2012
September 29 & 30, 2012
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

bump:beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## 18tjdmeater (Mar 13, 2010)

im going to show up!! ill definetly be there if i bring my TT.. all depends on if the jetta is running


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Just come anyway lol


----------



## RisR32 (Aug 31, 2005)

hmmm maybe


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Hey guys - 

Anyone who's at H20i, come by the Fourtitude booth and introduce yourselves! George and I will both be there, and probably Bill and some other staffers also. We love to meet you guys in person and put faces and real names to usernames.

Plus, we'll have free stickers (we have new ones that are the red square "4" logo) for everybody.



Seriously, we'd love to meet you guys in person. Plus we will have some cool toys on hand.

-Tim


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

If I actually go to the show I'll stop by for sure. You guys should stop by the gtg. The whole roses lot is the audi meet that night!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

PLAYED TT said:


> If I actually go to the show I'll stop by for sure. You guys should stop by the gtg. The whole roses lot is the audi meet that night!


We may try to do that, actually. We always try to make the meets, but it's tough sometimes if we want to keep the booth open on Saturday, because then traffic across the bridges always sucks.

-Tim


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> We may try to do that, actually. We always try to make the meets, but it's tough sometimes if we want to keep the booth open on Saturday, because then traffic across the bridges always sucks.
> 
> -Tim


True I understand. But the meet last year went really late like 9-10. So just stop by if you're free


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I know more then 2 MKII's will be down there:sly:


----------



## nj_v-dub (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm down for TT GTG. So it's Sat at 6pm?


----------



## nj_v-dub (Aug 27, 2008)

nj_v-dub said:


> I'm down for TT GTG. So it's Sat at 6pm?



Forgot to mention its an MKII.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Saturday at 530. So we can park all the TT's together before the other Audi's roll in.


----------



## RisR32 (Aug 31, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> I know more then 2 MKII's will be down there:sly:


 Count me in...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Got it


----------



## Cathode (Sep 23, 2012)

Hello folks, new to the forum as well as a newly bought MKII, I'm excited about this event and will definitely join you guys.


----------



## RisR32 (Aug 31, 2005)

a couple more days!!! so psyched!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey guys I've been busy witch school and haven't been posting much. Less then 48 hours!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Roses parking lot is looking really full. We may need to move to a new location. Keep an eye out for last minute changes:beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

St Lukes Church 99th St
Ocean City‎ Maryland‎ 21842
United States
530pm


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

Couldn't go to OC this year. Damn.


----------

